# Bolton Ss Co. F. Bolton Bulk Cariers.



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

From: Ian J. Huckin

(This is a copy of what I posted on a previous Bolton's thread)

Boy oh boy, names from the past...was with Boltons from '68 thru '82. Rievaulx, Ribblehead, Rossetti, Reynolds, Rubens, Nosira Lyn and Nosira Sharon. 

I heard from Malcom Gator that Capt. Siddle, Master on Rievaulx for my first trip to sea (with Tiny Tate) was still alive (2008) which makes him about 2 or 3 hundred years old. I see Big Lloyd, "George" (Charners...how's your liver doing?), Simon C (would that be Coates?) Mr. Cox, impossible...still pegging on eh?, and I see Phil Pick too. Just too great , brings back a flood of memories and hangovers. 

Jimmy "Fiddler by name Fiddler by nature" passed on back in early '90s. I was C/E on a new Chiquita banana boat that drydocked NE and tried to get in touch with so many but seems that they were all moved on or had popped their clogs. Did meet with PAHJRS-S though (Sammy Sandvid) and he was still just as nutty....

So "Daisy" died too, great memories of him. Such a poof but a really good man. Remember Capt. Benjamin Lillivick???? yikes...scary. Then Jimmy Cooper's name reminded me of a true gentleman. I still remember what "a lady of the night" called him in Glasgow at the General Terminus........

I swallowed the anchor in '94 after a freak wave killed two of my buddies on board Chiquita Nederland. But I gave it 26 years and now wonder what I was thinking. Live on Kodiak Island out in the Gulf of Alaska. It's March 22nd and snowing like a [email protected]#&. Manage Power Stations....boring!!!!!!!

Would sincerely like to chat with any and all of you. Plenty more names to dredge up. Boy oh boy do I miss those trips up the Lakes......I have a hunting cabin in Wisconsin so drive up to Duluth/Superior on occasion, you would not recognize it. Gone are the Ore House, Yellow Submarine, Lamplighter etc. though the Duluth Radison still over looks the ariel lift bridge. Great times.

Drop me a line guys.....miss you all.

Ian


----------



## Alex Frew (May 26, 2015)

Hi Ian
Just found your post on Bolton Bulk Carriers
Sailed with them from 1967- 1971
Ribblehead with, call me BILL Brown (Captain ) to Vitoria South America 
Ruysdael with Peter Russell Cook ( C/E ) Red Sea - India 
Ripon with Bill ( C/E )
Ribera With our famous Sammy Sandvid ( C/E) Simon Coates was 2 mate. We were loading grain in Baton Rouge, Simon and Sammy decided to go up the road, they disappeared for 2 days, I think, the agent was out all over BR looking for them . When they were found in an out of way goal, it was revealed they had spent there money and were picked up for vagrancy and hang over to boot. Yes as you said happy times 
I have just retired from one of New South Wales largest power stations 4 x 725mw 
Was there during construction and moved on to other construction jobs, but returned for the quite life Ha Ha 
Hope this is little bit more info 
Regards 
Alex Frew


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

still a few around and kicking been in touch with Simon sadly sammy pased on some time ago, had a few nights out with them in NEWCASTLE


----------



## SPARKS 1 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Marconi man*

1967 to 1972


----------



## SPARKS 1 (Jul 14, 2009)

On Ribera same time as you


----------



## Alex Frew (May 26, 2015)

*Ribera*

Hi Sparks 
Would you be Mike Mosley? who organised the ships party in Vancouver with the YWCA, and the 2 eng had to run a shuttle service with the car he had hired.
Do you remember Kenny Bakewell jnr eng, caught up with him a few months back he is also living in Australia, Perth left Boltons and went on to seismic research ships.
Dave Spellman deck cadet put up a post on this site, I replied but so far no response.
Left Boltons nov 1971 after another stint on the Ribera with Sammy Sandvid 
Joined Harrison Clyde for the next 5 years. Emigrated to Australia 1976 
swallowed the anchor and went shore side, Now retired living in sunny Queensland 45 min north of Brisbane, good fishing, golf course is excellent and the beer is COLD
Hope this finds you well 
Regards Alex Frew


----------



## SPARKS 1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Alex - It was me known as Mose real name Stuart Boast - do you remember waving goodbye to the girls on the bridge to mainland Vancouver? You were using a bed sheet - got a photo somewhere - British ships/shxxs more like but we survived eleven months somehow.


----------

